# Define R5 Alphacool Eisbaer Radiatoren Fragen



## Enkai (26. August 2016)

Guten Tag Leute,

Habe mich gerade angemeldet 

Ich habe da ein paar Fragen. 

Ich habe vor mir die Eisbaer 360 von Alphacool zu kaufen. Hinzu kommt noch das ich mir die GPX 1080 von Alphacool besorgen will. Habe schon das Formular ausgefüllt bei Alphacool, da es für meine Grafikkarte keinen passenden Kühler gibt. Habe die Gainward 1080 Phoenix GS. 

#1Reicht für die Phönix ein 280mm Radiator? 120% Powertarget ~220 Watt TDP. 

#2 Wenn ich in das R5 vorne einen 360mm Radiator verbaue reicht es wenn ich den mit 2 120mm Lüfter betreibe? Der obere Lüfter sollte dann auf Laufwerk Eingang Höhe sein und keine frische Luft ziehen, deswegen wollte ich den weglassen. 

Lösung1

Deckel 360 mm Radiator für CPU 
Front 280mm Radiator GTX 1080

Lösung2 

Deckel 360mm Radiator 
Front 360mm Radiator mit 2 120mm Lüftern

Lösung3 

Deckel 280mm
Front 360mm mit 2 120mm

Welche der 3 Lösungen wäre am sinnvollsten?

Ich hoffe ihr versteht so in etwa was ich meine und könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben


----------



## Pelle0095 (26. August 2016)

Eisberg 280 und ein 420er für den Deckel alles rausblasend und unten 2 120mm Lüfter und im Heck 1 140mm Lüfter einblasend

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (26. August 2016)

Wäre es nicht sinnvoller in der Front reinsaugend wegen Frischluft und oben raus blasend weil warme Luft nach oben steigt? Will maximal 360er verbauen wegen den Kosten. Also 360 oben rein und an die Grafikkarte? Und ein 280 vorne und an die CPU?


----------



## Narbennarr (26. August 2016)

Also warme Luft nach oben stimmt zwar eigentlich, ist im PC aber zu vernachlässigen. Sogar der schwächste Lüfter hebt die thermodynamik auf. Ansonsten ist das ein geben und nehmen. Reinpustend bringt kühleres Wasser, dafür heizt du den innenraum auf und umgekehrt 
Ich hab derzeit alle einblasend, bringt fürs wasser n paar grad, aber "unten rein, oben raus" funktioniert was genauso gut. Alles nicht so eng sehen


----------



## SilverTobias90 (26. August 2016)

Vorne 280 reinblasend, 280er Radi hat fast die selbe Fläche wie ein 360 und einen Lüfter weniger als lärmquelle, und oben 420 Radiator einblasend montieren, alle anderen Gehäuse Lüfter dementsprechend ausblasend montiert


----------



## Enkai (26. August 2016)

Wie gesagt maximal 360mm Radiator. Den 360er oben rein und reinblasend, an dem dann auch die Grafikkarte? Und der 280er vorne auch rein und An dem dann die CPU? Der hintere Lüfter saugt dann die Wärme Luft raus?


----------



## SilverTobias90 (26. August 2016)

Wie  an dem auch dran?  Das wird ja allrs ein Kreislauf... 
Würde dann wenn du sagst max.360 den in den Deckel, 280 in die Front und reinblasend und um mehr Ruhe zu bekommen einen 240mm Radiator in den Boden der halt 3-4 Grad bringt, nicht die Welt. Aber dadurch schon eine ruhigere Geräuschkulisse 
Das Wasser kann ja ruhig, wie ich finde 38 Grad warm werden, hast du genug Radiator Fläche kannst du zwar locker auf bspw. 32 Grad kühlen aber da drehen die Lüfter halt hoch, pendelst die die RPM der Lüfter si ein das 36-38 Grad Wassertemperatur gehalten werden so müssen die Lüfter auch weniger drehen
Ich habe z.b eine zieltemperatur von 38 Grad und habe die Lüfter max 75% Leistung zugesprochen...


----------



## Enkai (26. August 2016)

Also ist es eigentlich egal an welchem Radiator CPU und GPU hängen?  Weil es ja ein Kreislauf ist? 

Bin noch vollkommen neu im Bereich Wasserkühlung 

schon mal danke für die ganzen Antworten


----------



## SilverTobias90 (26. August 2016)

Richtig, die Wassertemperatur ist nach paar Minuten an allen stellen gleich, du kannst auch,woraus leichter und kürzere Wege resultieren so verschlauchen :
AGB (immer! Vor bzw über der pumpe, der Rest ist dann egal), pumpe, Gpu, CPU, Radi oben, Radi Front, und ggf Radi unten, und dann wider von vorne AGB, pumpe...... 

Ob du zwischen Gpu und CPU einen Radiator ist echt egal,daraus folgen aber lange Schlauchwege was nicht schön ist und evtl nicht vorteilhaft beim späteren entlüften.

Edit: bei die AiO Kühlung wie der Eisbär ist pumpe und agb eins! Somit hat sich ein Schritt für dich so gesehen gespart wo und wie die pumpe und Agb hinkommen  Also verschlauchen mein Vorschlag:
Pumpe/AGB/CPU KÜHLER -> Radi oben-> Radi Front -> Radi Boden -> Gpu -----> und wieder von vorne


----------



## Enkai (26. August 2016)

Wenn ich dann die eisbaer hab und die mir den kühler der Grafikkarte geschickt haben dann brauch ich 2x (wegen den Schläuchen) Alphacool Eisbaer Quick-Connect Extention Kit | Schlauche | Schlauche | Shop | Alphacool wenn ich einen Radiator noch anschließen will oder? Wäre dann wie beim 3. Bild + Radiator. 

Ich muss ja die Pumpe mit mehr Wasser befüllen wenn ich den Kreislauf erweitere. Einfach so viel Wasser (was mitgeliefert wird) in die Pumpe (das Teil mit Sichtfenster) schütten bis das Ding voll ist? Oder die Pumpe befüllen dann nur die Pumpe mit Strom versorgen und durchlaufen lassen bis die Pumpe leer ist und das so lange wiederholen bis der Kreislauf voll ist?

Weiß nicht richtig wie ich das beschreiben soll >.<


----------



## SilverTobias90 (26. August 2016)

Richtig.

Genau pumpe befüllen, starten, wenn sie leer ist wieder befüllen. Aber wenn du es absehen kannst wieviel du nkch brauchst, am ende den AGB nie voll machen da im AGB sich auch Luft sammeln muss


----------



## Enkai (26. August 2016)

Wie starte ich dann nur die Pumpe? Hab gesehen da gibt es spezielles Kabel sieht so aus wie der Mainboard Stromstecker. Wie heißt das? Oder einfach nur PC anschmeisen und nach paar Minuten wieder aus machen und Wasser nachfüllen?


----------



## Trash123 (26. August 2016)

Sekunden!!! schaue idr am besten ein paar how to's auf YT an. Wenn die Pumpe leer läuft geht sie kaputt!


----------



## Pelle0095 (26. August 2016)

Ich würde die den PCGH WAKÜ Guide empfehlen.
Wasserkuhlung fur PC selber zusammenbauen - Anleitung

Ich hab noch den Vorschlag mit dem 420er Radiator.
Ich will dir das nicht ausreden nur zur Inf. Ein 420er Radi kühlt das Wasser um 2Grad kühler als ein 360er. Fläche verschenken ist nicht  optimal kannst später immer noch einen Radiator dazu packen. Ein User kühlt mit einem 420er eine R9 290x und CPU.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (26. August 2016)

Alles klar lese nur den Guide mal durch  

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten

Bei dem Screenshot von dem Einkaufskorb fehlt ja eig nur noch die Schläuche oder?


----------



## Pelle0095 (26. August 2016)

Enkai schrieb:


> Bei dem Screenshot von dem Einkaufskorb fehlt ja eig nur noch die Schläuche oder?


Ja die Schläuche und Korrosionsschutz oder Farbiges Wasser
Edit: und noch einen Adapter um die Pumpe zu Drosseln. Das solltest du auf jedenfall machen egal für was du dich entscheidest.
Phobya Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 3Pin (7V) 20cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (26. August 2016)

Alles klar super danke  

Die drosselung habe ich schon


----------



## Enkai (27. August 2016)

Wenn ich den 420er nehme und in den Deckel einbaue kann ich keinen hinteren Gehäuselüfter mehr anschließen. Würde die Lüfter so installieren das sie die Luft aus dem Gehäuse raus pusten würden. 

Noch eine Frage zur Befestigung:

Ich schraub die 3 Lüfter an den Radiator dann muss Ich den Radiator ans Gehäuse Schrauben. Dafür bräucht ich ja kurze Schrauben. Werden die mitgeliefert? Hab nur gesehen das 2 unterschiedlich längere Schrauben mit geliefert werden. oO

Gehäusedecke
__________________
Radiator
__________________
Radiatorlüfter 
_________________
Inneres vom PC 

So wird der doch montiert oder?

Wenn ich einen an die Front Schraube dann natürlich erst durch die Lüfter dirch und dann in Radiator. Oder muss ich es so auch an der Decke machen? Das die Lüfter quasi zwischen Decke und Radiator sind?


----------



## Narbennarr (27. August 2016)

Bei der Eisbar werden kürzere Schrauben mitgelifert
siehe hier: 
http://www.hardwaremax.net/images/p...ler/Alphacool_Eisbaer/alphacool-eisbaer-3.jpg
(auf dem Bild fehlen die langen schrauben, ich blödi  )


----------



## Enkai (27. August 2016)

Alles klar perfekt 

Bei dem Erweiterungseinschüben mit den 2 Schläuchen und dem Wasser, da kann ich ja einfach den Schlauch von den Kupplungen wechseln oder?

Ps werden die kleinen Schrauben auch bei der Eisbär Solo mitgeliefert? Wie heißt der Stecker, das ich nur die Pumpe laufen lassen kann beim befüllen?


----------



## Narbennarr (27. August 2016)

Bei der Solo denke ich nicht. Die Schrauben sind aber ganz normale M3 Gewinde. Such einfach nach M3 x 5 Schrauben 
Der Stecker heißt ATX Überbrückungsstecker


----------



## Enkai (27. August 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Bei der Solo denke ich nicht. Die Schrauben sind aber ganz normale M3 Gewinde. Such einfach nach M3 x 5 Schrauben
> Der Stecker heißt ATX Überbrückungsstecker



Vielen Dank 

Lese das man Atx Netzteile nicht ohne Last starten darf und das man CPU Stecker vom Netzteil entfernen sollte wenn man den Überbrückungsstecker benutzt. Wie benutze ich den richtig? Will mir meinen 6700k nicht Schrotte >.<


----------



## Pelle0095 (27. August 2016)

Hi ich habe bei mir einfach das 4te Kabel(Grün) mit Masse(Schwarz) gebrückt und da ist nix kaputt gegangen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (27. August 2016)

Kann ich die Eisbaer nicht einfach vorher befüllen bevor ich alles in PC einbaue und mittels Schwerkraft das Wasser verteilen?


----------



## SilverTobias90 (28. August 2016)

Ehm ne, so einfaxh ist es dann eben doch nicht, da hat die Luft die rausgedrückt werden will etwas dagegen


----------



## Narbennarr (28. August 2016)

Enkai schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> 
> Lese das man Atx Netzteile nicht ohne Last starten darf und das man CPU Stecker vom Netzteil entfernen sollte wenn man den Überbrückungsstecker benutzt. Wie benutze ich den richtig? Will mir meinen 6700k nicht Schrotte >.<



Mainboard,CPU und GPU auf jeden Fall vom NT trennen. Hänge ein paar Verbraucher wie HDDs dran


----------



## Enkai (28. August 2016)

Alles klar dann Steck ich die HDD und ssd dran CPU mainboard GPU Steck ich ab, dann den Stecker vom mainboard in den Adapter (?) wie schließ ich dann den pwm Stecker ans Netzteil? Ich hab glaub ich  hier noch eine 12 auf 7V deosselung mit molex Stecker und auf der anderen seite 4Pin Stecker. Kann ich Drosselung verwenden um die Pumpe ans Netzteil anzuschließen? :x


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. August 2016)

Ja das ist sogar gut, dann läuft sie nicht so schnell

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (28. August 2016)

Alphacool Eisbaer Quick-Connect Extention Kit | Schlauche | Schlauche | Shop | Alphacool


Kann ich hier bei der Schnellkupplung auch etwas größere Schläuche nehmen als 11/8?


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. August 2016)

Wofür brauchst du das denn?
Das ist ehr nutzlos mit 13/10 Schläuchen

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (28. August 2016)

Achso dachte das größerer Innendurchmesser besser ist :x


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. August 2016)

Theoretisch ja, aber die größten Bremsen beim Durchfluss sind die Kühler. Du hast ja 13/10Anschlüsse und Schlauch, da macht es keinen Sinn auf 11/8 runter zu gehen.

Poste mal den fertigen Warenkorb, dann kann mann besser drüber gucken ob das so passt.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (28. August 2016)

Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Theoretisch ja, aber die größten Bremsen beim Durchfluss sind die Kühler. Du hast ja 13/10Anschlüsse und Schlauch, da macht es keinen Sinn auf 11/8 runter zu gehen.
> 
> Poste mal den fertigen Warenkorb, dann kann mann besser drüber gucken ob das so passt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk




Ich wollte eig von 11/8 (weil das die dicke bei dem Eisbär Erweiterungsset ist) auf 13/10 hoch gehen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob der größere Schlauch an die Schnellkupplung des Eisbaer Erweiterungsset passt :x 

Ich poste gleich mal den Warenkorb


----------



## Enkai (28. August 2016)

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


Wenn an die Schnellkupplung auch 13/10 Schläüche passen dann antürlich den 13/10 Schlauch und 13/10 Tüllen.

Dazu kommen noch 3 Noctua NF-A14 

Grüße


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. August 2016)

Enkai schrieb:


> Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen
> 
> 
> Wenn an die Schnellkupplung auch 13/10 Schläüche passen dann antürlich den 13/10 Schlauch und 13/10 Tüllen.
> ...


Der Warenkorb passt so.
Warum willst du denn schnell Trenner?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (28. August 2016)

Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Der Warenkorb passt so.
> Warum willst du denn schnell Trenner?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Weil ich in 6-8 Wochen den Kreislauf mit der Alphacool GPX 1080 erweitern möchte. Soalnge dauert es leider bis der Kühler für meine 1080 Version draußen ist. Habe die Gainward 1080 Phoenix GS. Da ich sehr undgerne den Ganzen Kreislauf dann öffnen möchte die Schnelltrenner.

Könnte ich dann 13/10er Schläuche an die Schnellkupplung anschließen oder nur 11/8?


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. August 2016)

Ist die GPX die AIO für Grafikkarten?
Also das befüllen ist kein großer Akt, sollte mann sowieso 1* im Jahr machen

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (28. August 2016)

Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 / 1070 M01 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | Nvidia Fullsize | Grafikkartenkuhler | Shop | Alphacool


Ja sollte die AiO Lösung sein, einfach Schläuche dran und in den Kreislauf. Deswegen will ich auch die Schnellkupplung haben. Würde mir dann noch mal das Set kaufen mit Schlauch und Schnellkupplung und die Grafikkarte mittels Schnellkupplung sicher und einfach in den Kreislauf mit intigrieren.


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. August 2016)

Der Kühler ist aber fürs Referenz PCB
Bist du sicher dass der passt.
HWConfig - German
Hier EK
CoolingConfigurator.com

Das befüllen ist nicht schwierig.
Die 40Euro kannste dir sparen wenn du möchtest.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (28. August 2016)

Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Der Kühler ist aber fürs Referenz PCB
> Bist du sicher dass der passt.
> HWConfig - German
> Hier EK
> ...



Meine Version für mein PCB kommt in 6-8 Wochen auf den Markt habe schon nachgefragt ob ich meine Grafikkarte einschicken kann xD

Mir macht eher das öffnen des Kreislaufes um die GPX zu integrieren sorgen :x wäre mit einer schnellverschlusskupplung wesentlich sicherer und einfacher


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. August 2016)

Überlege dir das nochmal und gucke dir mal ein Youtube Video vom befüllen einer Wasserkühlung an.
Eine AIO Wasserkühlung für ne Grafikkarte und zusätzlich ne AIO für ne CPU mit dann 2 Pumpen ist irgendwie sinnlos.
Aber wenn du das möchtest, kein Problem dabei wird dir auch geholfen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (28. August 2016)

Achso ne die GPU kommt dann einfach in den Kreislauf also keine 2 Kreisläufe bzw 2 Pumpen. Hab das dann falsch verstanden mit AiO bezogen auf die GPU :x


----------



## Enkai (30. August 2016)

Sooo morgen kommt das ganze Zeug an.  

Stellt sich noch eine Frage in welche Richtung muss das Sichtfenster der Pumpe schauen wenn ich die Eisbär auf dem CPU anbringe? 

Grüße


----------



## Pelle0095 (31. August 2016)

Oben, damit der Fülleinlass auch oben ist.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (31. August 2016)

Habe sie so installiert das das Fenster Richtung rambänke zeigt. Als das Fenster nach oben geschaut hat, hat sie fürchterlich gegluckert :x

Habe jetzt im IDLE laut HWMonitor 17-23 Grad was mir doch sehr niedrig vorkommt Messfehler?

Unter Prime95 der erste test mit maximaler hitze nach 30 Minuten war ich bei 48-51Grad was 10-13 Grad niedriger ist wie mit dem EKL Olymp.

Bin vollkommen zufirden, hoffe nur das die Pumpe es auch noch schafft, wenn ich die GPU mit einbinde.

Grüße und nochmal MEGA VIELEN DANK an alle die mir geholfen haben  Top Community


----------



## Pelle0095 (31. August 2016)

Das ist komisch, das sie gluckert. In der Bedienungsanleitung steht auch nichts von der Einbaulage. War zu wenig Wasser drauf? Ich denke Alphacool wird das so gebaut haben, das das Logo vernünftig Sichtbar und lesbar ist. 
Gucke aber die nächsten Tage immer mal auf den Füllstand, da sich noch viel Luft im Radiator verstecken kann und der AGB ja nicht sehr groß ist.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (31. August 2016)

Hab ich schon gesehen habe auch noch was nachgefüllt direkt. werde mal 1-2x am Tag gucken und ggf. nachfüllen. Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass man den Wassereig gar nicht ablesen kann vom AGB wenn das Fenster nach oben installiert ist :x

Bin mal gespannt ob der 420er für den 6700k + Gainward 1080 Phoenix GS reicht 

Habe jetzt keinen Lüfter mehr am Heck kommt mir iwie so vor als ob die Graka wärmer wird :/

Vorne hab ich 2x140er die bei 12V reinblasen und oben die 3 Noctua NF-A14 wird halt sehr schwer hinten noch einen anzubringen. Ist denn ein weiterer Lüfter notwendig der rauspustet? die 3 Noctua sollte ndoch eig reichen


----------



## Enkai (31. August 2016)

Habe jetzt ein Riesen Problem!

Aus irgend einen Grund startet sich mein Rechner immer neu. Hatte Prime95 laufen Temperatur war knapp 50 Grad. Er stürzt ab fährt hoch bleibt 20 Sekunden an startet sich bei bleibt 15 Sekunden an startet sich neu bleibt 10 Sekunden an so lange bis er gar nicht mehr an geht. Netzteil aus an gemacht er startet wieder und das ganze fängt von vorne an. Hatte den Rechner schon paar Stunden laufen und lief wunderbar. Was ist jetzt auf einmal los?! Habe schon geguckt ob irgendwas undicht ist oder so. Fehlanzeige

Kann es sein das das Netzteil das befüllen des AGB nicht mit gemacht hat? Aber warum lief es dann die ganze Zeit normal?

Ps jetzt geht gar nichts mehr an -.-

Habe das Be Quite Pure Power 750W


----------



## Pelle0095 (31. August 2016)

Läuft die Pumpe?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (31. August 2016)

Die Pumpe lief glaub ich, jetzt geht er gar nicht mehr an 

Habe das Netzteil paar mal an aus gemacht und paar mal den Start Knopf gedrückt also am Gehäuse. Nichts hat sich getan. Kam ich jetzt wieder ins Zimmer war auf einmal der PC an oO Wtf?! Pumpe hat geleuchtet


----------



## Pelle0095 (31. August 2016)

Wo und wie hast du die Pumpe angeschlossen?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (31. August 2016)

Jetzt funktionieren die Maustasten auf ein mal nicht mehr oO Wtf


----------



## Enkai (31. August 2016)

CPU 1 pwm Anschluss vom mainboard habe das msi z170a Gaming pro


----------



## Pelle0095 (31. August 2016)

Kannst du die mal direkt ans Netzteil anschließen ohne 7V Adapter und auch mal die Pumpe anfassen od die Vibriert?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (31. August 2016)

Hab die ohne 7v Adapter dran. 

Muss ich mal gucken ob die vibriert. 

Meinste echt das liegt an der Pumpe die ganzen Neustarts und Abstürze


----------



## Pelle0095 (31. August 2016)

Ich hoffe.
Wenn die Pumpe nicht läuft wird die CPU sehr schnell heiß und dann schaltet er sich ab.
Du hast auch ne Lüftersteuerung am Gehäuse.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (31. August 2016)

PC war ja auf einmal wieder an und habe dann direkt die Temps gecheckt waren 20-25 grad. Seltsam das es auf einmal ging oO mal gucken


----------



## Enkai (31. August 2016)

Soo habe die Pumpe direkt am Netzteil. Ich seh kein Wasser Fliesen durch die Schläuche sieht so aus als ob es still steht. Im agb bewegt sich das Wasser auch kein Millimeter. Ist das normal? 

Temperaturen sind wie gehabt niedrig und als ich die Pumpe noch am mainboard hatte sah ich auch die 2600rpm. Also sollte die Pumpe eig laufen? Spüre ein ganz niedrige Vibration, kann aber auch irgend nen andere Lüfter sein. >.<


----------



## Pelle0095 (31. August 2016)

Wenn du Vibrationen hast läuft sie ja. Ist den jetzt alles ok oder stürzt er immer noch ab?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (31. August 2016)

Jetzt scheint alles ok zu sein 

Lag es evtl da dran das ich den agb Sichtfenster Richtung RAM hatte? Und das Auslass quasi kein Wasser ziehen könnte weil er über der Wasseroberfläche war?


----------



## Enkai (1. September 2016)

Noch mal eine kleine Frage :x

New EK Full-Cover water blocks for multiple PALIT(R) and Gainward(R) graphics cards - ekwb.com


Kann ich den kühler auch in den Kreislauf einbauen? Bzw kann ich die original Backplate verwenden oder muss ich mir eine mit bestellen?


----------



## Pelle0095 (1. September 2016)

Wenn die Bezeichnung deiner Karte da aufgeführt ist, kannst du den nehmen.
Backplate musst du die passende mit bestellen.
Backplate ist nicht zwingend notwendig.
Bei Alphacool ist die dabei


----------



## Enkai (1. September 2016)

Ah ok cool danke


----------



## Enkai (4. September 2016)

Guten Morgen Leute,

ich möchte mir noch einen 280mm Radi anschaffen, da ich den Grafikkartenkühler von Alphacool mir kaufen werde.

Wie folgt würde ich verschlauchen:

420mm Radi ------> Graka Eingang-----> Graka Ausgang ----> 280mm Radi ---->  CPU Eingang (alphacool eisbaer) ---> CPU Ausgang ----> 420mm

Gedanke dahinter: Grafikkarte bekommt das neue frische Wasser direkt vom 420 Radi. Sollte so eig ganz gut funktionieren oder?


----------



## Nachty (4. September 2016)

Kannst du machen hab ich auch so aber bringt nur minimal vielleicht 2 Grad bessere Temps


----------



## SilverTobias90 (4. September 2016)

Ob du nun einen radi zwischen die Komponenten machst oder sie in Reihe schaltest ist, wie nachts sagt schon sehr zu vernachlässigen.

ich würde es so verschlauchen wie es am wenigsten Schlauch benötigt 

den 280er würde ich dir aber definitiv empfehlen da du somit die rpm der Lüfter schön reduzieren kannst, bei geringeren Wassertemperaturen.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Enkai (14. September 2016)

Soooo, habe jetzt den EKWB Kühler auf meiner Graka.

die Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix GS läuft jetzt mir 2100 Mhz Boost dauerhaft.

Temperatur liegt bei 48-52 Grad. 

Core Voltage +100 
Power Limit 120%
Core Clock +100
Memeroy Clock + 300

420er Radi im Deckel 280er vorne (die Standartlüfter von Fractal sind beide reinblasend)

außerdem im Kreislauf:

i7 6700k@4,4Ghz

Pumpe Alphacool Eisbaer


Sind die Temps in Ordnung? habe mir iwie Werte im unteren 40er Bereich erhofft. Würde es viel bringen die Frontlüfter durch Noctua NF-A14 zu ersetzen? habe schon 3 am Radi der an der Decke hängt(rausblasend)

Grüße

BTW mit den oben stehenden Einstellungen habe ich 17900 Punkte im 3D Markt Demo Version

mit folgenden Einstellungen:
dauerhaft 2065 Mhz Boost
Core Voltage +50
Power Limit 120%
Core Clock +60
Memeroy Clock + 250

habe ich 18500 Punkte?! Sollte ich mit der größeren Übertaktung nicht auch mehr Punkte/Leistung bekommen? o0


----------



## Pelle0095 (14. September 2016)

Wenn die angegebene Temperatur die von der Grafikkarte ist ist 52Grad doch vollkommen in Ordnung. Oder ist das die Wassertemperatur?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pope82 (14. September 2016)

ne, das wasser wird niemals so warm. und 52 grad bei einer graka unter volllast sind doch traumhaft.


----------



## Enkai (14. September 2016)

Definitiv Grafikkartentemperatur 

Wassertemperatur kann ich nur mit speziellen Sensoren messen oder?

Grüße


----------



## Trash123 (14. September 2016)

Fieberthermometer in den AGB


----------



## Enkai (14. September 2016)

Okay stimmt das geht auch


----------



## Enkai (15. September 2016)

So Leute,

hier mal ein Foto von meinem inneren:

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


gibt es irgendwelche Verbesserungsvorschläge?

420er--->Grafikkarte--->280er ----> CPU ----->420er


Habe ich die Wärmeleitpads richtig geklebt?
Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

Die Rot makierten habe ich geklebt, musste ich auch die Grün makierten Stellen bekleben? Habe auf beiden Seiten die Folie abgezogen.

Um die Temperaturen zu senken, wird nur noch ein weiterer Radiator helfen oder?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Pelle0095 (15. September 2016)

Das sieht gut aus, nur hast du noch Luft nach den Schläuchen und dann wahrscheinlich auch im Radiator, wenn die raus ist wirds auch ein bischen kühler.


Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (15. September 2016)

Die Pumpe rattert seit gestern iwie, habe mal ein Video gemacht Alphacool Eisbaer Solo Pumpe rattern - YouTube
Hat die beim befüllen zu viel Luft gezogen und ist halb kaputt? Oder ist das normal? Vorher als nur der CPU gekühlt würde hat sie nicht so Geräusche von sich gegeben.


----------



## Pelle0095 (15. September 2016)

Fördert sie denn? Ist da vielleicht Luft drin? PC mal ein bisschen wackeln. Die darf nicht so rattern.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (15. September 2016)

Pumpen tut sie, wackeln hat nichts gebracht. Hab eig so lang gewackelt bis so gut wie keine Luft mehr in den Schläuchen war.  Ich mach gleich nochmal ein Video wie es sich im normalen Betrieb anhört.

Grüße


----------



## Enkai (15. September 2016)

15. September 2016 - YouTube


Hier im normalen Betrieb


----------



## Pelle0095 (15. September 2016)

Das farg mal morgen den Eddy von Aquatuning, das hört sich nicht gut an

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (15. September 2016)

Wie kann ich den denn fragen?

Habe schon mal eine Mail an den Support geschickt also bei aquatuning :x


----------



## 4lp4_85 (15. September 2016)

Hallo, 
ich hab mal ein paar Fragen zu deinem System da ich auch einen R5 habe und auf Wakü umrüsten will.
 Sehe ich das richtig dass oben ein 420mm Radiator mit 30mm Dicke verbaut ist und die Lüfter Pusten aus dem Gehäuse raus und vorne ist ein 280mm Radiator auch mit 30mm und diese Lüfter Pusten rein???
Wie hoch ist die CPU / GPU Temperatur???
Ist es noch möglich unter dem 420mm Radiator einen 120mm Lüfter zu verbauen oder geht das aus Platz technischen Gründen nicht???


----------



## Pelle0095 (15. September 2016)

@Enkai
Im Alphacool Thread
[Sammelthread] Alphacool

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (15. September 2016)

4lp4_85 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab mal ein paar Fragen zu deinem System da ich auch einen R5 habe und auf Wakü umrüsten will.
> Sehe ich das richtig dass oben ein 420mm Radiator mit 30mm Dicke verbaut ist und die Lüfter Pusten aus dem Gehäuse raus und vorne ist ein 280mm Radiator auch mit 30mm und diese Lüfter Pusten rein???
> Wie hoch ist die CPU / GPU Temperatur???
> Ist es noch möglich unter dem 420mm Radiator einen 120mm Lüfter zu verbauen oder geht das aus Platz technischen Gründen nicht???





Hey,

Ja das ist alles richtig. 
Mein i7 6700k @4.4Ghz dümpelt so bei 40 grad rum springt immer von 35->40/41/42 grad 

Meine Gainward Gtx 1080 Phoenix GS 

GTA5 4K ca 50 Grad 
The witcher 3 4K  ca 55 Grad
GTA 5 1080p 33-35 Grad
Wobei die Karte noch mal stark übertaktet wurde von mir 

+100 mV
120% Powertarget
100mhz Core Takt
250mhz Speichertakt

Vorne habe ich als Lüfter die Standart R5 Lüfter. Wobei ich kaum einen Luftzug spüre wenn ich die Hand vor den Radiator halte. Da kommen auf jedenfall noch Noctua NF-A14 Lüfter rein. Von denen habe ich oben auch 3 drin. Sind nach langer Recherche mit einer der besten für WaKü  aber auch leider teuer 18-22€ 


Hier siehst welche Größe du wo reinbauen kannst 

https://s3.amazonaws.com/cdn.freshd...69/original/blob1434550868249.jpeg?1434550869

Die gleich Grafik steht auch im Handbuch vom R5 

Meinst du einen Hecklüfter? Unter dem 420er? 

Das geht schon wie man bei mir sieht aber nicht optimal. Habe 2 von diesen Honigwaben ähnlichen Löcher genommen und den Lüfter ganz knapp dran bekommen. Habe dann noch diese Festplattenentkopplungsgummis genommen da die Schraube erst durch und dann in den Lüfter rein. Mache morgen. Am ein Foto davon. Hält und das Ding vibriert nicht


----------



## Enkai (15. September 2016)

Pelle0095 schrieb:


> @Enkai
> Im Alphacool Thread
> [Sammelthread] Alphacool
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Danke dir


----------



## Oc2016 (23. September 2016)

Hallo,

hat jemand die Konfiguration Define R5 und Alphacool Eisbaer 280 am laufen und könnte mal verraten, ob man dafür den 5 1/4 Laufwerks-Käfig abmontieren muss ?


----------



## Narbennarr (23. September 2016)

Die meisten GPU-Kühler kühlen ca. auf 10 Grad über wassser. Du kannst also in etwa davon ausgehen dass dein Wasser sich ungefähr bei 40 Grad befindet, was vollkommen im Rahmen liegt.


----------



## Oc2016 (23. September 2016)

Mhh, mist... Dann muss ich wohl oder übel den Käfig schneiden. Man findet sehr schwer 280mm Radiatoren für das Gehäuse, ohne das der Käfig abmontiert werden muss.

Wie groß ist der Unterschied zwischen dem 240 Eisbär zum 280 Eisbär bei CPU-Only Konfiguration. Finde im Netz nur Tests zum 240er.

Möchte damit meinen 6700K@4,7(1.34V;geköpft) kühlen. Bin momentan mit dem Macho HR-02 bei maximal 70Grad mit Prime95  26.6 Custom 1344K.


----------



## Narbennarr (23. September 2016)

[User-Review] Alphacool Eisbaer 360 vs. Eisbaer 240 Review

Ein 280er hat in etwas die Leistung wie ein 360er. DIe fläche ist zwar ca. 10% kleiner, dafür gibt es einen totpunkt unterm Lüfter weniger


----------



## Oc2016 (23. September 2016)

Danke dir


----------



## Pelle0095 (23. September 2016)

Das Problem beim  gedämmten Gehäuse ist der schlechte Airflow durch die kleinen Luftschlitze in der Front.
Mach doch mal die Tür auf und teste dein Temperaturen beim Stresstest.
Ne Wakü kühlt auch nur mit Luft.
Wenn du in der Front einen Radiator hast der die warme Luft rein pustet geht die warme Luft auch zur Grafikkarte.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oc2016 (23. September 2016)

Machen bei mir "nur" etwa 2-3Grad aus (Gehäuselüfter bei 5V):
1* Hinten Venturi HF-14 140mm
1* Unten  Fractal Design Dynamic GP14 140mm
2* Vorne Fractal Design Dynamic GP14 140mm + beQuiet PureWings 2 140mm

P.S.: Die oben angegeben Temperaturen habe ich angepasst. Die Temperaturen(79Grad; max CPU-Lüfter 69Grad) habe ich beim spielen(z.b. The Crew), wenn man Grafikkarte nochmal zustäzlich bei 1440p mitheizt => Zotac GTX 1070 APM! Extreme Edition.


----------



## Oc2016 (24. September 2016)

Für diejenige, die Beabsichten den 280er für den Define R5 zu holen(für Front-Anbau): Ihr wird ohne Bohren nicht auskommen. Der 280 Radi des Eisbaer hat keine Standard-Bohrung. Der Abstand zwischen den zwei Lüfter liegt bei 16mm: http://cdn.overclock.net/9/99/500x1000px-LL-998a5812_12-8-20134-12-23PM.jpeg (scheint auch bei andere 280er alphacool Radis der Fall zu sein: http://www.aquatuning.de/media/image/71/ae/11/35283-1_600x600.jpg) => siehe auch Alphacool Eisbaer im Test: Eine AiO-Kuhlung fur mehr als nur die CPU - Seite 5 - ComputerBase Forum
Der Define R5 hat die Standard 15mm Bohrung; die zwei 140 mm Lüfter liegen also direkt übereinander.

Dann wird es für mich wohl doch der EK-XLC Predator 280 werden


----------



## Pelle0095 (24. September 2016)

Oc2016 schrieb:


> Für diejenige, die Beabsichten den 280er für den Define R5 zu holen(für Front-Anbau): Ihr wird ohne Bohren nicht auskommen. Der 280 Radi des Eisbaer hat keine Standard-Bohrung. Der Abstand zwischen den zwei Lüfter liegt bei 16mm: http://cdn.overclock.net/9/99/500x1000px-LL-998a5812_12-8-20134-12-23PM.jpeg (scheint auch bei andere 280er alphacool Radis der Fall zu sein: http://www.aquatuning.de/media/image/71/ae/11/35283-1_600x600.jpg) => siehe auch Alphacool Eisbaer im Test: Eine AiO-Kuhlung fur mehr als nur die CPU - Seite 5 - ComputerBase Forum
> Der Define R5 hat die Standard 15mm Bohrung; die zwei 140 mm Lüfter liegen also direkt übereinander.
> 
> Dann wird es für mich wohl doch der EK-XLC Predator 280 werden


Meinst du nicht, das das Passt.
Mann verwendet für den Radiator ja M3 Schrauben und so ein Loch in der Front ist ja auf die dickeren Lüfterschrauben ausgelegt. So hast du doch Platz im Loch von der Front.
Die Kombi Alphacool 280er und Define R5 in der Front gibt es bestimmt öfters.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oc2016 (24. September 2016)

Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht, das das Passt.
> Mann verwendet für den Radiator ja M3 Schrauben und so ein Loch in der Front ist ja auf die dickeren Lüfterschrauben ausgelegt. So hast du doch Platz im Loch von der Front.
> Die Kombi Alphacool 280er und Define R5 in der Front gibt es bestimmt öfters.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Ich habe es mal selbst abgemessen(habe es auch mal mit einer Schablone überprüft: Radiatorschablonen | Aquatuning Germany => Standard mit 15mm)
Es sind 15mm. Die 1mm mehr Abstand können dazu führen, dass man nur den oberen Lüfter(oder unteren) an den Radiator montieren kann(auf einer Seite) bzw. den Radiator nur mit 4 Schrauben ans Gehäuse befestigen kann.(siehe auch Beitrag im ComputerBase-Forum)
Gehen tut es schon irgendwie, aber nicht unbedingt optimal.


----------



## Pelle0095 (24. September 2016)

Ok eigentlich schade. Gutes Gehäuse und guter Radiator

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (26. September 2016)

Hiho Leute,

die neue Eisbaer kam Samstag an. Alles eingebaut wie gehabt.
Habe heute mal prim95 laufen lassen. Innerhalb von paar Sekunden werte gehabt von:

Core 79
Core 82
Core 77
Core 77
Package 81

WTF?!

Davor kam nicht über 50 Grad o0

Grafikkarte bleibt in 4K Games geschmeidig bei 40-50 Grad bei vollem OC

Was kann jetzt wieder nicht stimmen? Pumpe läuft sonst wär die Grafikkarte ja wesentlich wärmer 

Es hört sich so an als ob in der Pumpe kleine Luftblasen sind :/

Wie bekomm ich in der Pumpen/AGB Einhat Luft raus?

Grüße


ps. Im IDLE Alles wunderbar zwischen 19 und 25 Grad. So wie vorher


----------



## Pelle0095 (26. September 2016)

Moin die Pumpe ist ja das AGB.
Wenn in der Pumpe Luft ist, den PC richtig schütteln.
Es sieht so aus, das da nicht genug Wärmeleitpaste auf der CPU ist oder nicht ordentlich Angezogen.
Ich würde die Pumpe nochmal abnehmen und die Wärmeleitpaste angucken, erneuern.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (26. September 2016)

Hatte tatsächlich noch die Plastiksticker drauf   

Mega Anfängerfehler 

Jetzt läuft alles rund


----------



## Thor76 (27. September 2016)

Oc2016 schrieb:


> Für diejenige, die Beabsichten den 280er für den Define R5 zu holen(für Front-Anbau): Ihr wird ohne Bohren nicht auskommen. Der 280 Radi des Eisbaer hat keine Standard-Bohrung. Der Abstand zwischen den zwei Lüfter liegt bei 16mm: http://cdn.overclock.net/9/99/500x1000px-LL-998a5812_12-8-20134-12-23PM.jpeg (scheint auch bei andere 280er alphacool Radis der Fall zu sein: http://www.aquatuning.de/media/image/71/ae/11/35283-1_600x600.jpg) => siehe auch Alphacool Eisbaer im Test: Eine AiO-Kuhlung fur mehr als nur die CPU - Seite 5 - ComputerBase Forum
> Der Define R5 hat die Standard 15mm Bohrung; die zwei 140 mm Lüfter liegen also direkt übereinander.
> 
> Dann wird es für mich wohl doch der EK-XLC Predator 280 werden



Es dürfte eher am Define R5 liegen. In der Liste von Fractal Design wird darauf hingewiesen, das man manche Radiatoren in der Front nicht mit allen Schrauben befestigen kann. Fractal Design Define R5 Radiator compatibility chart : Fractal Design Support


----------



## Enkai (27. September 2016)

Thor76 schrieb:


> Es dürfte eher am Define R5 liegen. In der Liste von Fractal Design wird darauf hingewiesen, das man manche Radiatoren in der Front nicht mit allen Schrauben befestigen kann. Fractal Design Define R5 Radiator compatibility chart : Fractal Design Support




Habe meinen 280er 30mm dicken Radiatoren von Alphacool auch nur mit 2 Schrauben befestigt an der Front. Hält auf jedenfall bombenfest bei mir.


----------



## Oc2016 (27. September 2016)

Enkai schrieb:


> Habe meinen 280er 30mm dicken Radiatoren von Alphacool auch nur mit 2 Schrauben befestigt an der Front. Hält auf jedenfall bombenfest bei mir.



Musstest du dafür den 5 1/4 Käfig ausbauen ?

Edit:
Weiß vielleicht zufällig jemand um welchen 280 Radiator(front) es hier handelt:
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## Enkai (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich suche jetzt:

Ausgleichsbehälter
CPU Kühler
Pumpe

qualitativ hochwertig aber keine Spitzenmodelle zu horenden Preisen.

Grüße


----------



## Pelle0095 (7. Oktober 2016)

Oc2016 schrieb:


> Musstest du dafür den 5 1/4 Käfig ausbauen ?
> 
> Edit:
> Weiß vielleicht zufällig jemand um welchen 280 Radiator(front) es hier handelt:
> ...


Das sieht nach Hardwarelabs aus.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (7. Oktober 2016)

Enkai schrieb:


> Ich suche jetzt:
> 
> Ausgleichsbehälter
> CPU Kühler
> ...


Moin 
Wieso?
Magicool DCP450 ist gut und günstig
Oder wäre mal die neue Alphacool vp775 ab

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (8. Oktober 2016)

Auf Pelle ist einfach verlass <3 

Weil die ausgetauschte Eisbaer genau so rattert, wie die alte -.-

meine Freundin will mir das Thermaltake core x9 zum Geburtstag schenken, da wollte ich eh nochmal einen 420er evtl einbauen und da wirds glaub ich so langsam kritisch mit der kleinen ratternden Eisbaer.

Habe bei der Magicool DCP450 nicht allzu gute Bewertungen gelesen vieloe schreiben die sei undicht.

Was würdest du für einen CPU Kühlblock empfhelen? Würde für alles zusammen Ausgleichsbehälter CPU Kühler Pumpe so um die 100-120 € ausgeben wollen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (8. Oktober 2016)

Moin für die Magicool gibt es da ersatz O-ringe.
Für alles zusammen 120€ ist eng.
ein Paar möglichkeiten.
1: https://www.caseking.de/save-cart/ca81110dd4cfa2e629c4
2: https://www.caseking.de/save-cart/6a0fadb321c740fba91a
3:Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Nr 3 ist die hochwertigste.
um Geld zu sparen kannst du die Eisbaer auch als CPU Kühler laufen lassen ohne sie anzuschliessen.
Über diese Sachen kann man diskutieren.

In den nächsten Wochen bringt Alphacool neue CPU Kühler in verschieden Farben und eine neue Pumpe(glaube VP775 oder so), diese Sachen würde ich auf jedenfall abwarten.

Gruß Schmiddi


----------



## Trash123 (8. Oktober 2016)

@Enkai: nette Freundin und guter Geschmack beim Case


----------



## Enkai (8. Oktober 2016)

Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Moin für die Magicool gibt es da ersatz O-ringe.
> Für alles zusammen 120€ ist eng.
> ein Paar möglichkeiten.
> 1: https://www.caseking.de/save-cart/ca81110dd4cfa2e629c4
> ...




Ich danke dir 

Gibt es noch Empfehlenswerte AGB+Pumpen Kombis außer die DCP450? 
Es würde auch Pumpe und AGB "getrennt" gehen, was gibt es da für Empfehlungen bis 100€? Also Pumpe+AGB 100€
Bzw. wo bekomme ich den Dichtungsring her und sind dann die Prbobleme eleminiert?
Wäre es denn bedenkenlos möglich die Eisbär einfach als Kühler unangeschlossen laufen zu lassen? Denke iwie das sich da so viel wasser sammelt, weil es ja auch einen kleinen AGB gibt und das Wasser ohne Druck nicht richtig abfließt :X
Noch eine Frage... möchte mir klaren Schlauch im Baumarkt holen, sollte doch eig auch normal machbar sein oder? UV resistent sind die meisten ja... oder gibts mit denen Probleme? werde die Schläuche so gut wie gar nicht knicken.


----------



## Pelle0095 (8. Oktober 2016)

Hier der o-ring
O-Ring 63,22 x 1,78 mm BS037 NBR 70° +/- 5° Shore A schwarz/blac - IR Dichtungstechnik
Pumpe sonst ne Alphacool D5 mit Eisbecher

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (9. Oktober 2016)

Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Hier der o-ring
> O-Ring 63,22 x 1,78 mm BS037 NBR 70° +/- 5° Shore A schwarz/blac - IR Dichtungstechnik
> Pumpe sonst ne Alphacool D5 mit Eisbecher
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Also dann quasi sowas hier: 

Alphacool Eisbecher D5 250mm Acetal inkl. 1x Alphacool VPP655 | D5 Vorinstalliert | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Also wäre dann diese Kopmbination empfehlenswert?

Bin mal gespannt ob ich das mit dem Kabelmanagement im Core X9 hinbekommen :/

Grüße


----------



## Pelle0095 (9. Oktober 2016)

Ja die ist so das Beste aufm Markt und hält auch lange. Die D5 kommt aus dem Heizungsbau.
Ich würde aber erst bestellen wenn die nette Freundin dir das Case auch schon geschenkt hat. Dann kannst du alles in Ruhe ausmessen und dir die Sache überlegen. Und wie gesagt Alphacool bringt eine neue Pumpe raus.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (9. Oktober 2016)

Das wurde schon gestern Abend bestellt 

Durfte es mir früher kaufen 

Deswegen brauch ich eig jetzt Pumpe + AGB


----------



## Pelle0095 (9. Oktober 2016)

Enkai schrieb:


> Das wurde schon gestern Abend bestellt
> 
> Durfte es mir früher kaufen
> 
> Deswegen brauch ich eig jetzt Pumpe + AGB


Eine tolle Freundin.[emoji1] [emoji106] 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (9. Oktober 2016)

Enkai schrieb:


> Das wurde schon gestern Abend bestellt
> 
> Durfte es mir früher kaufen
> 
> Deswegen brauch ich eig jetzt Pumpe + AGB


Was mir noch eingefallen ist, das du die Eisbär auch einfach auf einen Shoggy auf den Boden stellen kannst und so nutzen kannst.
Auf wieviel Volt hast du die Pumpe jetzt?
Ist sie auch so laut wenn du sie nur in der Hand hälst ?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (9. Oktober 2016)

Wenn ich die Eisber auf nen Shoggy stelle kann ich doch gar nicht die CPU Kühlen?

oder meinst du die D5+AGB? Das wäre die nächste Frage, wie ich die entkoppelt bekomme.

Muss ich mal gleich testen ob die dann auch so rattert, wenn ich sie in der Hand habe. Ich denke aber schon, ist das gleiche rattern wie vor ein paar Wochen woe ich sie schon eingeschickt habe.


----------



## Pelle0095 (9. Oktober 2016)

Du brauchst dann natürlich noch einen CPU Kühler, das wäre halt die günstigste Variante.

Die D5 solltest du auf einem Shoggy entkoppeln.
Du kannst ja mal Bilder von dem Geh mit Wakü googlen und schauen wie du das AGB und die Pumpe befestigt, solltest dir gut überlegen, damit es dann auch gut aussieht und nicht doppelt gekauft wird.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (9. Oktober 2016)

Sooo habe mir jetzt 2 Variationen ausgesucht:

Alphacool Eisbecher D5 250mm Acetal inkl. 1x Alphacool VPP655 | D5 Vorinstalliert | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

oder


EK Water Blocks EK-XTOP SPC-60 PWM - Acetal (inkl. Pumpe)   +  EK Water Blocks EK-RES X3 150 Reservoir

iwie traue ich dem Eisbecher nicht so :/ hab iwie das Gefühl das der nicht dicht sein wird  für den Eisbecher würde sprechen das er nen schön großen AGB hat, welcher sich im x9 bestimmt gut machen würde, genug platz hätte ich ich bau sämtliche Festplattenkäfige aus. Hat irgendwer Erfahrungen mit der D5 Eisbecher Kombi?


----------



## eco_exe (10. Oktober 2016)

Nutze den eisbecher 250 mit d5 pumpensockel sogar in plexiausführung und alles i.o

Und definitiv trocken 

Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Pelle0095 (10. Oktober 2016)

Nimm die D5, das ist was richtig Gutes und du hast keine Probleme mit der Leistung wenn da noch was zum Kreislauf dazu kommt.
Ich würde bei dem Gehäuse die Pumpe und den AGB einzeln nehmen, dann bist du flexibel, da du auch noch die Zwischenplatte hast.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (10. Oktober 2016)

Enkai schrieb:


> Ich danke dir
> 
> Gibt es noch Empfehlenswerte AGB+Pumpen Kombis außer die DCP450?
> Es würde auch Pumpe und AGB "getrennt" gehen, was gibt es da für Empfehlungen bis 100€? Also Pumpe+AGB 100€
> ...


Bei den Schläuchen geht es nicht so sehr und knicken, sondern darum ob sie schnell trübe werden und wie schnell der Weichmacher aus den Schläuchen gewaschen wird.
Tygon oder die Masterkleer BPA Free sind empfehlenswert.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (2. November 2016)

Sooooo,

Da melde ich mich mal wieder ✌️

Habe jetzt die Alphacool VPP655 - G1/4 IG inkl. Eisdecke D5 - Acetal V.3 | D5 Vorinstalliert | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Ist auf Stufe 3 gestellt und steht auf der Gummimatte vom shoggy Sandwich fest verschraubt im Core X9. Habe auch alles komplett auf 16/10er Schläuche umgestellt, sehen einfach wesentlich besser aus in dem großen Case  habe mir auch noch einen Temperatur Messer gekauft  Thermosensor In-Line 2x G1/4 Innengewinde mit Display (rot) | Temp. Anzeige | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Habe jetzt mal 3 std Furmark + Prime95 ( 7Threads sonst läuft furmark nicht anständig) laufen lassen. Wasser Temperatur laut der Anzeige liegt bei 29,1 Grad. Habe den messssensor nach dem Grafikkarten Ausgang verbaut. 

Frage:


#1 sind die Temperaturen "normal" für mein Setup 420er + 280er Radi 6700k + 1080 beide OC 420er im Decker ausblasend. 280er in der Front Push pull mit 4x Purewings 140er reinblasend. 

#2 wie bekomme ich eine kühlere Wassertemperatur? Mal wieder durch mehr Radiatorfläche? 

Grüße


----------



## Pelle0095 (3. November 2016)

Enkai schrieb:


> Sooooo,
> 
> Da melde ich mich mal wieder ✌️
> 
> ...


Moin
1. 29° Wassertemperatur ist doch richtig gut. Wie schnell drehen denn die Lüfter ungefähr?
Wenn du ein Thermometer hast würde ich das mal ins AGB halten um den Phobya Sensor mal zu vergleichen.
29° ist schon wenig.

2. Warum?
Du kannst den 280er auch rauspusten lassen, dann bekommt der Top Radiator nicht die warme Luft vom Frontradiator ab.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (3. November 2016)

Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Moin
> 1. 29° Wassertemperatur ist doch richtig gut. Wie schnell drehen denn die Lüfter ungefähr?
> Wenn du ein Thermometer hast würde ich das mal ins AGB halten um den Phobya Sensor mal zu vergleichen.
> 29° ist schon wenig.
> ...



Wenn die Temperaturen passen dann ist ja alles gut 

Werde mal die Tage ein Thermometer in den AGB stercken 

Grüße


----------



## Enkai (19. November 2016)

Guten Tag  


Ich habe ine kleines Problem:

Ich bin dabei für einen Kumpel einen PC zusammen zu bauen und habe keine Idee, wo ich die AG Pumpen Kombi plazieren soll.

Gehäuse: Weisses Full-Tower-PC-Gehause der Graphite Series™ 780T

AGB+Pumpe: Alphacool Eisbecher D5 250mm Acetal Ausgleichsbehalter | Eisbecher | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Shop | Alphacool 

Vorne 280 Radi Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 280mm Radiator | Radiatoren Aktiv | Radiatoren | Shop | Alphacool

Im Deckel 360er aber das spielt ja keine Rolle.

Meine Idee den AGB+Pumpe an den Radiator zu schrauben, nur weiß ich nicht ob man eine der Halterungen am AGB abschrauben kann.

Idee 2 den AGB horizental am Boden zu plazieren. Wobei da die Befüllung schwer wreden wird oder? und hat die Pumpe dann immer genug Wasser zum ziehen? Oder liegt die Pumpe frei? :/

Mal wieder Fragenb über Fragen


----------



## leon676 (19. November 2016)

Brauchst du vorne alle Festplattenkäfige?
Wenn nicht könntest du den AgB dort platzieren und dir evt auch einfach ne kleine Halterung selbst bauen. Auf die Art und Weise sparst du einerseits etwas Geld und andererseits kannst du die Halterung so zurecht machen, wie du sie brauchst.
Horizontal geht auch, aber da musst du wie von dir richtig erkannt wahrscheinlich ein wenig was beachten, wobei dir da hier mit Sicherheit auch jemand helfen kann.


----------



## Enkai (24. November 2016)

Habe ausversehen nach dem ich das Netzteil überbrückt habe um nur die Pumpe laufen zu lassen vergessen CPU und Grafikkarte vom Strom zu trennen  ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß dass die das überlebt haben?


----------



## Pelle0095 (25. November 2016)

Ja, die CPU hatte ich auch immer dran. Die starten ja nicht, da das Mainboard nicht angeschlossen ist.

Wenn die Pumpe im Betrieb nicht läuft wird die CPU überhitzt und schaltet ab oder sie taktet sich runter. Das wird sie überleben.
Kann auch sein das die Grafikkarte zu erst in Notabschaltung geht.
PCGH hat das mal im Video getestet.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enkai (25. November 2016)

Ja stimmt ich erinnere mich  

Danke dir


----------

